# CDMA/GSM section



## beafraid88

Hi guys,

Can you pls differ between CDMA and GSM Roms?
It would be more convinient for all of us :S
Gesendet von meinem HTC EVO 3D X515m mit Tapatalk


----------



## scariola

Yes +1 since most users are coming from xda where we have quite a few devs leaving.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicefellow

I also suggest the same

it would me much easier to organize the roms as per devices so things wont be messed up and difficult to find

thanks for the efforts


----------



## phikal

+1 for me


----------



## alligator-427

*+1 for me too*


----------



## danhartt

+1


----------



## b16

Yes, I will make it now.


----------



## b16

Done.


----------



## poontab

So if anyone who wanted this section wants to point me to the gsm only roms/kernels/etc I'll move them. Other than the one obvious ROM I've seen nothing stands out. Or is there only one ROM here?


----------



## phikal

poontab said:


> So if anyone who wanted this section wants to point me to the gsm only roms/kernels/etc I'll move them. Other than the one obvious ROM I've seen nothing stands out. Or is there only one ROM here?


Leedroid 3d is a gsmrom.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab

phikal said:


> Leedroid 3d is a gsmrom.Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


Moved. Let me know if there are any others.


----------



## scariola

poontab said:


> Moved. Let me know if there are any others.


There are many over on xda, some devs will probably not move, but having the section is necessary.

There are about 20 roms or so I can count for the GSM version. But then the radios, recovery, all differ and can hurt the opposite evo 3d phone. Themes, mods, they are SPECIFIC.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## phikal

Here are 2 more gsm roms.

http://rootzwiki.com...40-android-403/

http://rootzwiki.com...36-android-403/


----------

